# [FREE APP] Easy Burst Camera



## Goddchen (Nov 22, 2012)

"Easy Burst Camera" aims to be the most easy to use burst show camera app available.

What do you expect from a burst shot camera app?


Different burst shot modes
Easy selection process of your favorite burst shot photos
Easy sharing of your burst shot photos

"Easy Burst Camera" provides exactly these core features in an easy and yet powerful way.


Hold release button to continuously shoot pictures


Set the interval of burst shots (from 100ms to 2sec)


Enable auto release mode


Set the number of pictures that should be taken


Share your burst shot photos via email, Facebook, Google+, Twitter, etc...


Create an animated GIF from your burst shot photos


...

I am happy about any feedback that I can possibly get 

Play Store: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.goddchen.android.easyburstcamera

Screenshots and Youtube video can be found on the Play Store page (I'm not allowed to upload the assets here  )


----------



## Goddchen (Nov 22, 2012)

Published an update that should get you going on tablets 



> v0.1.7:
> * Crash fixes
> * Orientation issues on tablets fixed
> * Action mode fixes


----------



## navas (Nov 7, 2013)

thanks for this good app 

_


----------



## Goddchen (Nov 22, 2012)

Pure bugfix update 



> v0.1.8:
> * Bug fixes & Crash fixes


----------



## Goddchen (Nov 22, 2012)

> v0.1.8.1:
> * Fix for devices running Android <= 2.3


----------

